# Frog attack



## Sammy (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure where to post this, it's quite cute 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvF6ygZ50fM&feature=related


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2011)

Aw, that's kinda' mean. I'm glad the guy got his finger bitten at the end. Serves him right!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree he got what he deserved, lol that was funny...


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2011)

I felt bad for the frog, until I saw the guy get bitten.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha well I'm glad he won't be try that again... I saw something similar with a bearded dragon and it made me want to go give my beardie a ton of extra crickets in apology


----------



## Weda737 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ha ha, his reaction was priceless.


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2011)

Hahahahahaha!!! That was funny!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 30, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha that was hilarious...


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL. There's also one of a bearded dragon..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTpldq3myV0


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 1, 2012)

Ha! this videos are so funny !!! Especially the one where the frog bites that guys finger hehehe


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol! He deserved that haha. So cool frogs and bearded dragons play that game though!


----------

